# Breeder in/around MN



## Rechtash (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm looking to get a GSD sometime in mid/late summer or early fall and I would appreciate breeder recommendations. I have looked around a lot but they all just end up jumbling together, and many do not have price information and I'd rather not inquire if I'm not serious about them yet. 

I am looking for a sable(any shade/variant) working line GSD, with a decent health guarantee, which is to say I would prefer to find someone who cares more about the longterm health of their dogs rather than to perfect the "classic" European look. As GSDs are notorious for their health issues(back and hips) I would be disappointed to have a dog that can do it's job well for 3 years before breaking down.

Willing and motivated temperment is a must. I train horses and am looking for a trail companion that can learn quickly to behave respectfully around horses and pick up potentially life-saving commands. I also plan on doing agility.

Any breeder within a reasonable driving distance of eastern MN. I have looked into Staatsmacht and am very interested. Anybody get a puppy from there? Recommended or not? Also, if you have price information, that would help. Unfortunately I do not have a fortune to spend on a dog who is a champion in bloodling alone.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm in MN but have a show line dog and looked only at breeders who were "in" American show lines.

I would say look at the local GSD club site (gsdcmsp.org). There is one breeder listed there whose name I never see popping up on American show line pedigrees. Vom Wenner Haus. I don't know what line type she has. I think everyone else is ASL.

Isn't there a schutzhund club somewhere in southern MN? Again, I'm not experienced with working lines, but the advice I gave someone else was go to a training club where owners and breeders are, meet people and dogs, and see who has what you might be looking for.


----------



## gsdlover76 (Jan 31, 2016)

German Shepherd Dog Club of Minneapolis St Paul has several breeders - and many willing to help/answer questions for new owners.


----------



## shedogs (Feb 24, 2016)

I would NOT recommend Staatsmacht.

** Please contact poster for the rest. Thank you ADMIN**


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

gsdlover76 said:


> German Shepherd Dog Club of Minneapolis St Paul has several breeders - and many willing to help/answer questions for new owners.


They do, and they are a very nice group of people. The only hitch is that they are almost exclusively ASL. Literally, I think there is one breeder listed on their site who is not ASL.

And I'm not saying that to take anything away from the club - I think it's a great club, and I love it (you want me to count the ways - how much time do you have?). I prefer ASL dogs and own one myself and hopefully will own more. But if the OP is saying they want WL, it may not be their best resource. Maybe the OP is openminded as to line, and they could choose to go investigate the club, but they should be aware that the group overall isn't breeding what they say they want. An IPO training club might be a better bet for what they want.

I met a stunning black sable WL girl at a park a few weeks ago. I wish I'd thought to ask the owner for the breeder's name. She was just a striking dog and so sharp and handler-focused. She made my girl - who is typically described as elegant - actually look clumsy next to her lithe frame and commanding presence.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have not gotten a puppy from Staatsmacht. I have talked to people that train with him/own his dogs. And I have trained around Fyte. Seen him interact with people. I would absolutely contact Staatsmacht.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

In blue. A "fortune" is relative. 

A breeder that health tests and competes with their dogs as much as Staatsmacht (how many dogs from him have gone to International level IPO? Quite a few, 4 or 5 if I remember correctly?) the puppies probably are going to be more expensive.

If you go with a smaller breeder who competes more locally/regionally the pups will be a bit less.

If you go with a back yard breeder that claims "grand parents were champions" then you probably can get a dog for $500-800.

The difference in price isn't because of prestige, it's because the breeder is out there spending money on not only health tests but also proving their dogs can actually DO what they say they can.

Still, it's not a guarantee, but even for someone who wants a puppy for active companion, local competition, what that breeder brings to the table is a track record of producing sound, healthy dogs.

That track record is expensive, to train, travel and compete is not cheap. They can't give the dogs away at a loss each and every time.

So think of it as extra insurance that you will get the dog you desire that will have the odds stacked in it's favor of being the dog you want.

Generally speaking, for a decent working line dog, be prepared to spend a minimum of $1500 on up.



Rechtash said:


> I'm looking to get a GSD sometime in mid/late summer or early fall and I would appreciate breeder recommendations. I have looked around a lot but they all just end up jumbling together, and many do not have price information and I'd rather not inquire if I'm not serious about them yet.
> 
> I am looking for a sable(any shade/variant) working line GSD, with a decent health guarantee, which is to say I would prefer to find someone who cares more about the longterm health of their dogs rather than to perfect the "classic" European look. As GSDs are notorious for their health issues(back and hips) I would be disappointed to have a dog that can do it's job well for 3 years before breaking down.
> 
> ...


----------



## shedogs (Feb 24, 2016)

*How many Staatsmacht dogs actually got titles in The US?*

I was just wondering. I looked at their site. They claim they are the best. What makes a breeder the best. How many pups do they have to breed to have a few successes? Did Staatsmacht train those dogs?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Generally speaking, for a decent working line dog, be prepared to spend a minimum of $1500 on up.


That would clinch it; I think either line type could meet the OP's needs if it was the right dog, but he should definitely look at WL if he wants to spend less money for a good quality dog. SLs generally have a higher price tag than $1500+, it's more like $2000-2500+. Either way, I say save your money for a good dog. I didn't have my puppy's purchase price in the bank when I started looking. I sent in the deposit and then saved the rest between then and the whelping date. I'd rather wait and get exactly what I want.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Jun 20, 2011)

shedogs said:


> I was just wondering. I looked at their site. They claim they are the best. What makes a breeder the best. How many pups do they have to breed to have a few successes? Did Staatsmacht train those dogs?


 You should research how many dogs are titled here in the US. when i moved to the US people was talking that staatsmacht is done. now last year Fyte (born here,both parents Staatsmacht)was the youngest dog on the WUSV plus 7 dogs with my blood on the WUSV.
Quardes most successful stud on the BSP, plus Leon on the same list under top ten!! 


go online and watch all the movies from my kennel and you will find my face or make your way to minnesota and visit us and see what we can train or not!! 

** Edited by ADMIN to be less confrontational, but still answer the question.  **


----------



## Greyhorse (Jan 18, 2013)

If you are looking for a healthy dog with good structure and working ability you should choose Staatsmacht. I am currently training tow dogs from this kennel and see many more on a regular basis. I'm not aware of any other breeder in the area producing the same quality of dog on a consistent basis.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Kind of a hijack, but I am seriously regretting not getting the name of the person who bred that absolutely striking black sable female we met. She was really a lovely dog, and I don't even prefer working lines!


----------

